# The Taking of Tiger Mountain 6/2/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A TSUI HARK FILM

THE TAKING OF TIGER MOUNTAIN



The Critically-Acclaimed, Action-Adventure Epic

Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD June 2 



Bonus Materials Includes Interviews with the Filmmaker & Cast





PLANO, Texas. (April 14, 2015) – Legendary Hong Kong filmmaker Tsui Hark’s (Once Upon a Time in China franchise) latest action-adventure epic THE TAKING OF TIGER MOUNTAIN debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and digital HD June 2 from Well Go USA Entertainment. Set in the late 1940s, a bandit warrior, the leader of a liberation army and an investigator on a clandestine mission find their fates intertwined. As the action unfolds, audiences are immersed in the “swooping camera, spurting blood, flying bullets, airborne knives, falling rocks, cannon fire and — most spectacularly — a covert raid by ski” (Ben Kenigsberg, THE NEW YORK TIMES). 



THE TAKING OF TIGER MOUNTAIN stars Zhang Hanyu (Special ID, Back to 1942), Lin Gengxin (Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon), Tong Liya (Beijing Love Story), Tony Leung Ka Fai (Tai Chi Zero, Tai Chi Hero) and Yu Nan (The Expendables 2). The film is based on Qu Bo’s novel “Tracks in the Snowy Forest,” which also served as the basis for “Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy,” one of eight model operas produced during the Cultural Revolution. Bonus materials include interviews with the filmmaker and cast.



Synopsis:

Tsui Hark’s thrilling adaptation of Qu Bo’s beloved adventure novel stars Tony LEUNG Ka-fai as a ruthless bandit, ruling the lands of Northeast China from his fortress on Tiger Mountain. A captain of the Liberation Army (LIN Gengxin) launches a counter-insurgency against the dictator with a skilled investigator (ZHANG Hanyu) sent to destroy the gang from the inside. 



Bonus Features Include:

§ Interviews

o Tsui Hark (Director)

o Tony Ka Fai Leung (Hawk)

o Zhang Hanyu (Yang)

o Tony Liya (Little Dove)

o Yu Nan (Qinglian)

o Chen Xiao (Gao)

o Lin Gengxin (Captain)

o Han Geng (Jimmy)

§ Trailer 



THE TAKING OF TIGER MOUNTAIN has a runtime of approximately 143 minutes and is not rated. Additional materials (including box art) can be downloaded from ftp://ftp.mprm.com/WellGoUSA.



Follow @WellGoUSA on Facebook and Twitter and be sure to use #TakingofTigerMountain when socializing your coverage. For more information, please visit www.wellgousa.com.



Blu-ray


DVD

Catalog #: WGU01626B


Catalog #: WGU01625D

UPC Code: 812491016268


UPC Code: 812491016251

Pre-Order Date: 4/28/15


Pre-Order Date: 4/28/15

SLP: $29.98


SLP: $24.98​


----------

